
Bento – A New English-Based Automation Language for Non-Technical People - elliotchance
https://medium.com/swlh/bento-a-new-english-based-automation-language-for-non-technical-people-c2cd07774b3b
======
haspoken
Run into a medium pay wall when trying to look at this.

